# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السامسونج  سوفت ويير(Samsung Software)  Samsung i9000 galaxy S Hard Reset

## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

Samsung i9000 galaxy S Hard Reset   
Following Are The Steps   1. REMOVE BATTERY & PUT IT BACK  2. HOLD VOLUME UP BUTTON & MIDDLE BUTTON (HOME BUTTON)  3 WHILE HOLDING THIS TWO BUTTON PRESS POWER BUTTON AND REALEASE(PRESS POWER BUTTON ONLY ONCE)  4.IT WILL POP UP WITH HARD RESET MENU  5. SCROLL DOWN TO FACTORY RESET WITH VOLUME DOWN BUTTON THEN PRESS CENTER BUTTON OR HOME BUTTON  6. THEN PRESS VOLUME DOWN BUTTON TO SELECT YES FACTORY SETTINGS THEN PRESS CENTER BUTTON  7. SELECT REBOOT DEVICE AND PRESS CENTER BUTTON

----------


## hassan riach

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

بارك الله فيك

----------


## narosse27

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## VECTRA70

*شكراً*

----------


## أبوس روحك1000

جزاك الله خير

----------


## raziel

> :Big Grin: <

----------

